# What will you be this year ?!



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

well, after last year's debaucle, I'm _definitely_ NOT going to any Halloween parties as a nudist


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

A ghost pirate to go with our pirate haunt  I usually change it up every year...though I may start reusing...gets costly to change every year!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Not to hijack or otherwise derail this thread, but apparently I must be the only haunter who doesn't wear a costume on Halloween night?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Not to hijack or otherwise derail this thread, but apparently I must be the only haunter who doesn't wear a costume on Halloween night?


Nope. I'm usually too busy setting up & checking things to get into a real costume. Sometimes I'll grab a mask & robe & scare a few kids but for the most part that's about the extent of my "costume" on the actual night.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, technically a "nudist" is without costume so nah, you're not alone


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I will be Slat Lake City's very own grave-digger/grave-robber John Baptiste, all I'm missing is my make-up.


----------



## guitaristssweetheart (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't decide on what I want to be this year. We have a witch's cottage, so it seems fitting to be a witch, but that gets so old. I tend to be the safer "character" in the haunt for the little kids, while my husband gets to be all scary and stuff! The first year I went as a witch - with an old dress and cape. The 2nd year I was sick and just threw on some black angel wings. The 3rd year I was Cat in the Hat simply b/c I always wanted to be. And last year I was going to go all out and make my witch's costume in the style of Hocus Pocus, but ended up going as a black cat instead.

This year I'm torn between actually creating the witch's costume, going as a fairy or as a clown. We have started advertising our haunt and collecting donations for the Humane Society. I want to do something different and I'm probably going to be the one doing the face painting so I'm leaning toward the clown. We're contemplating have a bed sitting on the table with one of our dogs in it - dressed up. If I go as a clown, she's definitely going to match. I also have contemplated a zombie (since we have a graveyard and all) or a vampire. Decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, I was all set to go all evil clown on society last year, but due to a freak snow storm, and the worst flu I ever had,(had to be hospitalized), it never came to be, so I'll prob due that this year. You never know with me though, I could completely change directions if I get inspired


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm guessing I'll go as a witch since I'm doing hansel & gretel. Gotta have a witch right?


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

Flo from progressive.. As a bearded male I should look a little goofy... Sadly we do not sell that costume in our stores..


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I'm usually too busy setting up & checking things to get into a real costume. Sometimes I'll grab a mask & robe & scare a few kids but for the most part that's about the extent of my "costume" on the actual night.


That was me last year for my first home haunt. I expect it will be true again this year, UNLESS I'm the one manning the new Magic Mirror prop I'm putting together. Then I guess I'll be a Magic Mirror.


----------



## 31Kilo (Oct 7, 2010)

Stringy_Jack said:


> I will be Slat Lake City's very own grave-digger/grave-robber John Baptiste, all I'm missing is my make-up.
> 
> View attachment 117467
> 
> ...



You should be Gregory House


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I am going to be a vampire, however, to make it more fun I will be from the 1800's. I love the dresses back then so any excuse I can find I jump at.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mad Hatter


----------



## pitchforknumb (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm hoping I'll be able to finish my 8 foot tall tree monster for this halloween.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Wicked Clown for one gathering, Bearded Lady for another.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

at this point in time, i don't think im dressing up..... daughter doesnt want a bday party (we often do a halloween/birthday party since her bday is so close) - though she may change her mind (its happened before), and with so few ToT its not really needed for that.....


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

well since i think im safe here (because i never tell anyone who will be at my party) I am doing an evil carnival/circus theme and i thought as the host i should be the ringmaster, but i love to make things scary so i'm thinking blood thirsty ringmaster with a clown head hanging from a chain on my pants and bloody whip just need to figure out my makeup!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I always try to be the main character in my garage haunt display...this year I'm the Jeepers Creeper dude


----------



## wiccibat (Jul 27, 2012)

Evil Snow White, I got the idea from Nightwish's Storytime video. Although in the interest of practicality, my skirt won't be so tight. ( I usually need thermals under the costume if I'm taking the kiddies trick or treating.)


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Either an evil warlock or an evil duchess!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MarkBrewer (Jul 28, 2012)

I have it narrowed down to three choices
1: Barbarian / Viking (all fur and leather...very little if any make-up needed so only takes about an hour to get dressed)
2: Werewolf (takes about 9 hrs to put on...lots of latex and fur)
3: Accident/burn victim (only takes 4 hrs to do)


----------



## Darkslide632 (Sep 10, 2010)

Will continue working on my Frankenstein costume.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Kinda leaning towards Michael Myers. A personal favorite of mine!


----------



## Eugene1488 (Jul 29, 2012)

I must be nuts ! The past week have been watching reruns of the Charmed tv series and looking forward to be "Cole Turner" a.k.a. legendary demonic assassin Belthazor !


----------



## WickedKitten (Jul 30, 2012)

I will be 1-2 months post baby & I don't want to waste money on a costume I will (hopefully) swim in next year so im just going with a Halloween shirt, maybe some goofy head sproingers. Ill be toting around an infant while hubby walks with our toddler.
I got our toddlers costume last year on clearance, Hello Kitty costume for $6!
The baby I've started looking for, but I just can't find anything I really love so I might just go with theme sleeper & knit a cute pumpkin or ghost or black hat hat.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My costume will be pretty identicle to last year's . I will be the scary older and tireder "Monster!" (older than I was last year and that makes it scary!)


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm going to a Voodoo themed party, So I'm going as a voodoo priestess. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Im going as a mummified Horus (female) and my boyfriend is Anubis. Im almost done with his bracelets, then I will have my mannequin model our stuff. 

Horus is the Egyptian God of Life and Anubis of death (and embalmers).

In the meantime, here is a pic of the mask I made for Horus.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Not to hijack or otherwise derail this thread, but apparently I must be the only haunter who doesn't wear a costume on Halloween night?


Nope! I normally won't dress up. I do wear all black so as to blend in a bit but I'm usually doing punk control for the whole two hours and making sure everyone is ok. We have a steady stream of visitors so we need someone who just floats and sees to it nothing goes wrong. I don't mind at all, and it makes it easier not to have to change out of a costume when the time comes to start tearing down. I have dressed up before and will again at some point. My wife and her friend always dress the part for handing out candy, and all of our actors are costumed to some degree.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, here is what I made for my boyfriend to wear this year, hes modeling it for us. I have to tweak a few things but its pretty much done


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice work kittyvibe..


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

A scarecrow and a frankenstein monster.

Here's the Scarecrow mask so far. Just need liquid latex to coat it completely to hold that shape, and then I'll cut in a jagged Jack O Lantern mouth, and wear a black spandex undermask under it.










Oh and the outfit will be old jeans, a red plaid shirt, and 2 inch black suspenders. Wanted denim overalls but I can't afford them.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Typically my costume consists of a huge, crudely made but comfortably WARM black cloak that I can toss on after I've finished setting up. This year, given my Body Farm/forensics theme, I may pull on a simplified version of the mad scientist costume I wore at this year's zombie march. Basically, a long white lab coat (almost a dress) over my existing clothes and some 1930's wire mesh safety glasses should transform me into a warmish, comfortable mad forensic scientist


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

For several years now, my plan has been to go as Capt. Jack Harkness (Torchwood)...and I will, once I find The Coat. An RAF Great Coat (ideally World War 2 vintage, but newer ones would work too) that will fit my girth and not cost an arm and a leg. Perhaps this year will be the year.


----------



## Eugene1488 (Jul 29, 2012)

Cool ideas guys. I like them.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Halloween falls on a day/night that I have to work this year.

So I know I'm gonna dress up for work. I'm a waitress and I'll dress up as a super waitress, with the 'servers essential pack". It consists of a military style vest with numerous pockets that I can fill with everything a customer may ask for. Sugar packs, ketchup, more napkins, etc all. May add an extra 'hand' too, lol.

I haven't decided yet if I will ask for the evening shift off.

Last year was our first Halloween at this new house and I was totally disappointed that we only had a handful of kids come by.


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

well i was going to be a 4 legged stilt creature.....but my attempt to make it has failed.....so i think i'm going to be the guy from the xfinity comercial...."dishhead"


----------



## z0mbieglitter (Aug 11, 2012)

I was always something on the cute side the past years, but after becoming a certified special fx makeup artist, I'm going to the scary side this year. I'm thinking about being a Zombie Ring Leader from the circus and I'm buying these leg garter prosthetics online. They look awesome, I'm excited.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I will probably recycle my Frank costume from a few years ago. I picked out the fur from the stitches a couple months ago since I have not been able to make anything new this year.


----------



## Bloodstained (Jun 16, 2009)

Giant panda, maybe XD Or a lion. Not sure. I haven't thought about this enough though. We will see!


----------



## iceberg (Aug 11, 2012)

Michael Jackson military outfit - because it looks so sharp


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

I managed to convince my husband into attending one of the Halloween parties that will be happening this year{either the one thrown by his University department, or the one thrown by a couple in his cohort}

Nothing extraordinary, he will be going as Edgar Allen Poe, and I as the lost Lenore. We'll be rummaging through thrift stores within the next couple of weeks to find some of the pieces for his outfit. I'm pretty excited, since I'm the Halloween enthusiast, and he's usually *very* "meh" about it.


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmmmmmm! let me think. a PIRATE. It be too late to alter coarse Matey. Once a salty old Pirate always a salty old Pirate it is the way of the code.


----------



## CelticWitch (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, a witch...I'm a witch every year, but feel the need to outdo the previous years costume. This year, new witching hour dress from pyramid collection and a plain jane hat because I'm hiring a face painter to do a cool butterfly wing around each eye. I think she may be as excited as I am!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I may be taking part in The Cabildo's Halloween Extravaganza here in The Big Easy.

So I have offered to participate as a French Aristocrat (have two costumes) or use my Charley's Aunt costume to appear as a lady of the 1800's. Just need to change the wig. Hoping that I will be able to participate.


----------



## CrazyForHalloween (Apr 12, 2012)

for this year, I'm going as a werewolf (sorry if I stole anyone's ideas). I'll hand out candy and go to the NYC Village Halloween Parade with my mother, cousin, and a few Facebook friends.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im probably going to go as a witch. unsure if i want to go as a fancier witch with a better, less generic dress up or just paint my face green, throw on my cloak and call it good. decisions decisions...


----------



## spook kitty (Aug 9, 2012)

This year much like last year, I will be doing routine spook checks with the kiddos as a ghostbuster. Both neighbors and kids always get a kick out when I step up to the steps and ask for haunting permits.

For the Halloween party this year ive thought of mixing it up and going as either a zombie ghostbuster or a vampire ghostbuster.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

We are doing a Haunted Tiki island theme this year---hubby is thinking witch doctor, I'm leaning towards a dark blood-thristy mermaid


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Michael Myers for Halloween and our cities parade. 

For our party the current plan is Bane.


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is the one leg of it....i hopt the rest of it will turn out this good.


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mask from shattered fx. I'm doing a frankenstein based on the one form the movie Van Helsing.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm doing a take on evil Snow White myself, with my three best girlfriends who are doing evil Belle (Beauty and the Beast), Aurora (Sleeping Beauty), and Ariel (The Little Mermaid). On Halloween night, I dress as a witch. My husband is going as Heisenberg (aka Walter White from Breaking Bad) and we usually do a quick skeleton make up job/Reaper robes on him for Halloween night ToT scaring.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I am thinking of being a scarecrow. I was inspired by Cillian Murphy's performance in "Batman Begins". It's also something I have consider being for ages. I've always liked scarecrows and have find them fascinating since boyhood. I also feel scarecrows are a symbolic part of Halloween much like candy corn, fall leafs, and pumpkins. It would appeal to my inner-child to dress as a scarecrow and it would be an honor to represent and carry a Halloween trademark.


If I dress as one, I would be a scary one for sure. I would wear a scarecrow mask made out of burlap from the Spirit store, a black Amish-style hat, a burlap jacket that I normally wear with my Jason costume, black gloves, black boots, hay, and make my own costume out of burlap and have some rope tied near my lower stomach. I may also carry a prop weapon of some sort. Perhaps the machete I normally carry when I am Jason. If I were to be a Scarecrow, I'd very likely play him like I was playing Jason too. i.e. Be silent, move slowly, and stare at people. 


What is holding me back however is that one of my biggest reasons for dressing up on Halloween is that I love to entertain people and I just worry if I'd get the same type of attention that I normally get when I dress as Jason Voorhees which is a yearly thing for the most part. My gut says no, I wouldn't get the same attention because Jason is so famous and I have a film quality mask and costume, and am the perfect size to be Jason, but do people find Scarecrows as intriguing as I do?


This is why I think about this stuff early so there's plenty of time to make the ideal choice.  If you folks can offer feedback, I would be grateful.


----------



## KellyC (Jun 16, 2012)

A witch  & Hubby will be Abe Linclon Vampire Hunter (book version)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I think I will be a time starved crazy person running around trying to get things done right at the last minute. Which is the same thing I am every year!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I am debating between St. Paulie Girl or a bellydancer.


----------



## k_swiss82 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was thinking about being a gypsy fortune teller. Last year I was a witch and the year before, Magenta.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

I've no idea yet! 

Contemplating doing Ash from Army of Darkness, or something really obscure like Vyvyan from the Young Ones. Or maybe a couples thing for our party.

But for trick or treating I have to do the Gene Simmons KISS thing again--for better or worse, our house is now "the KISS house" on Halloween and since our neighborhood is now almost entirely built-in, we have tons more neighbors so many of them will see it for the first time. Plus, every year I make at least one little kid cry. Cant' help myself, haha...


----------



## Kim's HM Halloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Something close to this! <3 HM!


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm a big Buffett fan so maybe a Parrothead zombie.


----------



## Eugene1488 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, too many choices lol anyway still got time


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be what I always am at our parties: The hostess Countess Viktoria Von Mimi (vampire hunter, zombie killer, time traveler, pirate, etc) I wear a long black dress, sometimes with a cloak, and a funny hat. 

I find it better when I dress fairly simple as the hostess of the party. With all the running around, I don't want to wear anything too hot. 

Although that may change.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

The Joker again this year...

This is me from last year. Total cost for my costume was around $40 including makeup.
All pieces I bought at various thrift stores in Hollywood, FL. Pic taken at a local comic book shop's
annual Halloween sale. Everyone dressed up of course. I had about 30 people ask for a photo w/ me.










Another at a cosplay event at a local library, just before Halloween last year.









Pics hosted on my deviantart.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

k_swiss82 said:


> I was thinking about being a gypsy fortune teller. Last year I was a witch and the year before, Magenta.


I'm going as a gypsy fortune teller. I'm not going to any parties and we never have any ToT's so it's just for me


----------



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm looking for a better cross, hat, and better balaclava, but this is my costume for this year.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

will be a Zom-Bee this year. got a cute bee outfit that i will be aging a bit and making some smudges on. also some broken wings. wearing panty's with dead leaves on it and dead flowers. wild hair and some cut's on my face and arms. and loads of smudges on my face and arms.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Due to a lack of funds, I'm creating a costume from things I already own, can make, or I can find dirt cheap. I've chosen the Black Swan. I'm having fun with it, and it's taking me back to when I was a kid and my family had little money, so we hit thrift stores and put pieces together


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I've made a decision. The past couple of years in my haunted house I've been a zombie but this year I'm going with a scary clown.
I just found this mask


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

wrong post - i want the delete this comment!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Stringy_Jack said:


> I will be Slat Lake City's very own grave-digger/grave-robber John Baptiste, all I'm missing is my make-up.
> 
> View attachment 117467
> 
> ...


love this old style look


----------



## Nelyan (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been lurking on this forum for the past 3 days and now I decided it would be stupid not to join :3

I got many ideas from this thread, but now I have even more options to choose from: 
an elegant goth-vampire, 
a "bad" witch (the black sheep of the family, loves technology and is bad at following the the old witchy ways of the family), 
a zombie with some gory FX (last year I was going to be a zombie bride, but the only time I got to put on any make-up was when my long-distance friend did her own dressing up and it turned out to be really lame),
Medusa
or an werewolf in her "human" form (I'm ashamed to confess that I got this idea from Monster High )

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Master of Scareamonies (Aug 30, 2012)

I've always wanted to try a stilt costume, so this year I'm going as Slender Man. >


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm going as a murderous bride. I found an old wedding dress at a thrift store a few months back. It's very old-fashioned with a high neck, train, long sleeves that button at the wrist, and a really cool veil. I plan to rip it up smudge it up, and splatter it with bloodstains. I'll carry a fake knife instead of flowers.


----------



## mrymerry2002 (Sep 10, 2012)

Medusa & it will the first time making a costume for myself instead of my kiddos


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm going to be a wolfman-like werewolf this year. I'm going to use prosthetics, makeup, a wig, handmade sleeves, latex hands and feet, a handmade tail and lots of wefted hair!


----------



## CassandraSerenity (Sep 3, 2012)

This year I'm going to be a cross between a zombie Raggedy Ann and a Goth Raggedy Ann. It will be in all Black and White with a black dress, white apron, black and white tights, and a black yarn wig. My make-up will most likely be black and white as well with a few splashes of red. 

Last year I was Yelma and the rest of my family dressed up as Shaggy, Fred, and my Hubby was a ghost to chase us.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm just about to start making a plague dr mask


----------



## mad scientist (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm super excited about my costume this year. Frankenstein is one of my favorite Halloween "classics". Yet, I"ve never dressed up in that direction. That all changes this year. I am doing my own twist on it, a super sexy Frankenstein/Frankie's bride. I'll be dressing up as a female (of course) but using the green and black color scheme rather than the black and white. I"ve got a black leather dress that has corset ties in the front and back all the way down, green body paint, i'm doing stitches, bolts, black pumps with green lightening bolts... the whole deal. I can't wait to get it all put together!!


----------



## Rona87 (Sep 12, 2012)

I want to be a "bad" angel...lol~~


----------



## amandaggogo (Feb 21, 2011)

One outfit will be The pig faces from "Beauty is in the eye" Twilight zone episode.
And the next will be a crazy seamstress, will have stiches all over, measuring tape somewhere, crazy patchwork outfit, maybe some pins embedded in the skin or something, not sure, still working on that. 
And of course a typical shambling zombie for this years zombie walk!


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am dressing up as the grim reaper. I am planning on a total cemetary haunt this year so I though it was fitting for the theme. (Its the same costume as last year.)


----------



## Schaedel Collector (Sep 15, 2009)

Last year I was the bride of frankenstein, this year I'm still trying to come up with something. I have quite a bit of shed snake skin from some pythons, bones and skulls from small animals that I've collected and feathers but I don't know how to put them together. Something with Voodoo? I have learned the hard way that although using eyelash glue to glue snake skin to my face looks amazing, it's very uncomfortable and really difficult to remove.


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

2 gallons of liquid latex, paint, new airbrush and the various bits to fdo my frankenstein muscle suit will be in early this week. Can;t wait to get to work on it. But last night I was surfing ebay and came across a steal for this guy and had to get it!










It's an old style Meatbag the zombie from composite effects. Picked it up for $425 with free shipping


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

This year I've got my college's Halloween party to go to, my Halloween (after-wedding) party, and, of course, dressing up for Halloween Day at my college (I have class that day...) So, I've decided on 3 costumes, one for each event!

For my college's Halloween party (since they have a costume contest) I'm going in my dark angel costume - a black leather corset, red and black tulle bustle skirt, black archangel wings, black lace cuffs, and to help me win - I'm doing my make-up in zipper face style (where you take a half un-zipped zipper and attach it to your face using spirit gum or liquid latex and make it look as if you've un-zipped half your face!

For my after-wedding Halloween party, I'm doing similar, except without the zipper face and instead just nice make-up and a wonderful black veil with dark red roses - this way it's still dark, but a tad more classy.

For Halloween Day at my college I'm thinking of going in something a little more easy to move in - so I decided on doing a Gasai Yuno (Mirai Nikki/Future Diary) cosplay (because I'm an anime geek...plus Yuno's pink wig looks oddly good on me...lol) I'm going in her God form, so long, pig-tailed light pink wig and a black hooded robe that's all tattered at the bottom. And maybe I'll carry my bloody fake axe...after all...that girl is pretty darn psycho...(if you're not into anime and/or have never seen the show...let's just say she can be cute as a button one minute, and deranged crazy, axe/knife wielding psycho stalker/murderer the next minute...hehheh )


----------



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am totally stumped on what to be this year. GAH! I'm going between a silent film star, Effie from the Hunger Games, or a zombie pin up.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I decided to do Batgirl this year. Not any parrticualr version, just gonna mix some things together....black leotard, black cap, yellow boots, yellow belt. So I guess more of the comic book version from way back. Hopefully I can pull it off! I just need to figure how to do the cowl.

Any suggestions on that?....


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

RedSonja said:


> I decided to do Batgirl this year. Not any parrticualr version, just gonna mix some things together....black leotard, black cap, yellow boots, yellow belt. So I guess more of the comic book version from way back. Hopefully I can pull it off! I just need to figure how to do the cowl.
> 
> Any suggestions on that?....


This might help
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-your-own-Batman-Cowl-Part-1/

It's not as difficult as it looks and sculpting/casting your own latex mask is fun!


----------



## creature (Sep 15, 2012)

neomage2021 said:


> 2 gallons of liquid latex, paint, new airbrush and the various bits to fdo my frankenstein muscle suit will be in early this week. Can;t wait to get to work on it. But last night I was surfing ebay and came across a steal for this guy and had to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very good deal.

Last year I wore Composite Effects's "Flayed Frank" mask and received great feedback (of course the accessory I had over my mouth helped too). But I couldn't have done it without the mask.

I'm wearing their "Extra Toasty" mask this year since I'm going as Freddy Krueger.

I used to do the liquid latex thing, but I got tired of taking it off. When I get home from the club, I'd like to go straight to sleep.


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

creature said:


> That's a very good deal.
> 
> Last year I wore Composite Effects's "Flayed Frank" mask and received great feedback (of course the accessory I had over my mouth helped too). But I couldn't have done it without the mask.
> 
> ...


Nice! I have the old style extra toasty, a codger and used to have the new style orlock but sold it a few months back. ONce you go with silicone masks it's hard to go back to standard makeup lol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The Auditor said:


> For several years now, my plan has been to go as Capt. Jack Harkness (Torchwood)...and I will, once I find The Coat. An RAF Great Coat (ideally World War 2 vintage, but newer ones would work too) that will fit my girth and not cost an arm and a leg. Perhaps this year will be the year.


Bit of an update...I may have found The Coat. I've given up on the British ones - every one I've found has been too small, and the price has been far from right. But! There are a bunch of Soviet/Russian ones available, the look is very close, and apparently the Soviet Air Force had some bigger guys in ranks. And since it's from Russia, it should be able to withstand the cold of a Virginia winter. Little pricey, but not too bad. This may actually be coming together...woohoo!


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I am going to go as a Doll. Im torn between making a baby doll dress or buying a nice corset dress. Guess i'll decide based off of what I get for my birthday next week lol.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Finally decided last night with the help of my friend thatguycraig, as well, it was his suggestion. To utilize my firefighting clothing with this moving-jaw grim reaper mask i picked up at a Halloween Express in Paramus last year. The costume being,

EVIL DEAD SKELETON FIREFIGHTER!! Not the best title. But it's a work in progress.

Need to make some alterations to the hood, don't like or need all or any of the fabric. And need to get some accessories i think. 

Don't think i want to be using the helmet, tried it last night and it just takes away from the effect of the skull.

But i did pick-up a new full-length axe today.

I'll include some pics sometime.


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well this stinks.....i wanted to be a 4 legged creature. Got my front legs done and have been looking for drywall stilts for a while now and can't find any under 75 bucks. I don't have that much money to buy them so looks like i'll be the "dishhead" this year. Simple, kinda boring, but it will be cool i think.http://javiertorok.com/#DON-T-BE-A-DISH-HEAD


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Woot! my newest mask just came in! CFX Meatbag mask

Got it off ebay. Has minor tears on each corner of the mouth, but nothing a little silicone I won't fix


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice, how much did meatbag run you on ebay?


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

OMGDan said:


> Nice, how much did meatbag run you on ebay?


Picked it up for $425 with 2 day shipping included in the price.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Inside my haunt: Either the insane/possessed playwright or a playfully psychotic prop maker (Who likes to use body part puns a lot)

Outside the haunt (On actual Halloween night): Rogue zombie hunter.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Bargain. Nice find


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I really really really badly want to play with a stalkaround costume.


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

I am going to be a gothic Red Riding Hood.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Zombie Pirates well 4 of us are honey is going as a werewolf again


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Masquerade theme for me and the hubby. I still feel the need to do couple costumes, and I'm game for anything but he is so picky! He gets hot so easily so I have to select his costume carefully. He will veto anything too heavy or too complicated. So, the masquerade is perfect. He can wear his suit with a simple black mask and I will wear an evening gown with a pretty Venetian style mask. Also, we are combining our house warming party with our Halloween party, so we'll be wearing the costumes all day and comfort will be important.

For Halloween night, I'm always a witch!


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

Me? I'm just your average friendly hunchback mortician.

I've got a quite nice dead guy I keep around. In my mortuary room of course.
And his buddys to mourn his passing. (assorted dummys on chairs...most of the
time...once in a while, a "dummy" will be quite real.

What funeral is complete without a "guest book" to sign in?

If you have time, hang about. I'm tell you the story of how he died. And I've
got a wheelbarrow and a shovel handy. I'm a hunchback you see, and I've
hurt my back...I try talking the guys into wheeling the dead guy to the cemetery
back the path and dig the grave...the ground is soft.

I've always got a story going about something.

This year, I will be the lead act in the show. 

I will be outside the maze working with some random prop as the people
gather. I really liked the turtorial about the rossatari. (I need one with a 
hand-crank...slow cooked, as I gather my crowd.

Then I will find my stumping stick and lead the people in.

So right now the general plan is that the people will be with me at least
15-20 minutes. 

We try to give a good show. We want you to laugh while we scare you.
Rest assured...We've done this a long time. 

And we WILL rock your world.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

OMGDan said:


> Finally decided last night with the help of my friend thatguycraig, as well, it was his suggestion. To utilize my firefighting clothing with this moving-jaw grim reaper mask i picked up at a Halloween Express in Paramus last year. The costume being,
> 
> EVIL DEAD SKELETON FIREFIGHTER!! Not the best title. But it's a work in progress.
> 
> ...


glad to be of assistance! lol


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

iceberg said:


> Michael Jackson military outfit - because it looks so sharp


i did an MJ costume 2 years in a row...09 was fairly simple and 10 was a little more elaborate, with one of the military-inspired jackets. looked awesome. will look for pics when i get home.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

this is my mask last year (top left) i started to alter it for this year (bottom right)
View attachment 131242


ive added new pieces and will cut off the straggly pieces and tidy it up
View attachment 131245


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not really sure what you would call my costume this year. Zombie Doll? I have a lovely gothic lolita dress that I intend to wear, but I really want to do a big gory headwound. I already bought the makeup for it. I'd like to make the entire side of my face, neck, and shirt bloody. 

I went with a lot less blood last year (compared to the year before) and didn't get nearly as many grossed out kids. So I'm going for the extreme this year.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm going to be Ash from the Evil Dead movies (Army of Darkness specifically)....

I decided not to do an outlandish makeup or bulky costume this year---gotta have some freedom of movement at the party. I'm going to try to project the movie up outside as well.


----------

